# Two interesting mismatches



## RMACKD (Jun 15, 2005)

I heard that B.J. Penn vs Renzo Gracie has been signed and that Cesear Gracie vs Frank Shamrock has also been signed. These both seem like matches that the Gracies are going to get schooled in. Renzo's standup is still not strong enouph to handle B.J. nor his wrestling. On the ground I doubt Renzo's ability to deal with B.J.'s ground and pound. Cesear has never fought an mma match but he is going to be fight Frank Shamrock for his first match. Cesear obviously knows quite a bit about mma judging by his fighters and he also seems to know how to adapt his ground game when strikes are allowed. But he is facing Frank shamrock here so....... Anyone else have any opinions.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Jun 15, 2005)

What?  You dare suggest a Gracie would LOSE?  Heresy!

Seriously, it'll be interesting to watch.  Are they going to be televised?  If so, where?


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Shogun (Jun 15, 2005)

Renzo's striking may not be on par with BJ penn's but he has (IMO) the best striking out of the gracies. I dont know about Cesar, because I've never seen em fight. Hard predictions. I'd rather watch and find out that bet on anyone.


----------



## JulesK (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm going with BJ and Shamrock on this one, for pretty much the same reasons that you listed, RMACKD...but i think it'll be great to see Cesar Gracie in MMA (fighting Frank Shamrock--even after his long break--as a first fight takes BALLS). I also think that Renzo is somewhat overlooked by the MMA community and that Penn will have his hands full.

 Mr. Scott--I think it's going to happen sometime in the Fall..I'm thinking October, but I could be wrong.


----------



## nhbSDMF (Jun 16, 2005)

JulesK said:
			
		

> I'm going with BJ and Shamrock on this one, for pretty much the same reasons that you listed, RMACKD...but i think it'll be great to see Cesar Gracie in MMA (fighting Frank Shamrock--even after his long break--as a first fight takes BALLS). I also think that Renzo is somewhat overlooked by the MMA community and that Penn will have his hands full.
> 
> Mr. Scott--I think it's going to happen sometime in the Fall..I'm thinking October, but I could be wrong.


Same picks for me. BJ/Renzo is going to be far closer than Shamrock/Cesar -- unless Frank has excessive ring rust I think Cesar is going to get smoked. Just my prognosis.

As far as the fight dates:

BJ Penn vs. Renzo Gracie July 29th in a K-1 Superfight
(Source: http://www.mmaweekly.com/this_week/news/6_friday.html)

Frank Shamrock vs. Cesar Gracie October 1st, unclear on the promoter
(Source: http://www.subfighter.com/article1551.html)
(Shamrock Interview: http://www.maxfighting.com/index.cfm?nid=187&ac=news.detail)

-Jay


----------



## RMACKD (Jun 16, 2005)

This definitely makes me admire Renzo though. He does not back down from opponents who have a good chance of beating him like Sakuraba and Henderson. As for Ceasear taking on a champ like Frank Shamrock for your first vale tudo match also takes a lot of bravery.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2006)

RMACKD said:
			
		

> B.J. Penn


 
Speaking of which...this purports to be him vs. judoka in a local Judo tournament:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4180590980863004593&q=bj+penn


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 11, 2006)

Is this UFC or Pride or what?  Do you know if it's PPV?

(Regarding the Penn video on Google - must have been humbling for the black belts there.)


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 11, 2006)

"Cesear Gracie vs Frank Shamrock"

Been hearing thqat for years, I'll believe it when I see it.


edit: checked date of post  ( Jagermeister, do the same  )


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm retarded.

Anyway, where can you see results of past fights?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 12, 2006)

BJ Penn won over Renzo Gracie:



> Win  	Renzo Gracie  	Decision (Unanimous)  	K-1-World Grand Prix Hawaii  	7/29/2005  	3  	5:00



Frank Shamrock and Cesar Gracie didn't fight as per usual.

results on most MMA events can be looked up on sherdog.com


----------

